# Solved: iTunes install problem



## bo0sheke (Jul 10, 2005)

I've had problems with Quick time before, but never iTunes; this time around, when I go to install the newest version from Apple.com, it goes through a few things to get started, then this pops up, and then it un does everything, and says retry another time.


Aside from that, I get errors with Quick time, where it cannot find the ActiveX control when I go to open it. (iTunes says it needs "Quicktime" to run)
Any ideas? Ah, and i'm on XP pro SP2.


----------



## bo0sheke (Jul 10, 2005)

any ideas at all?


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

I had that problem a few months ago.

I'll need to go back and see what I did. I think there was a MS program that I used to help remove some old itunes files that prevented a new install.

I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## parasolution (Sep 23, 2006)

Did you get this fixed?

I used Windows Installerl Cleanup utility. I ran the cleanup unitility first, then ran the itunes installer with no problems.

Just google for the utility.


----------



## bo0sheke (Jul 10, 2005)

yes, still can't load QuickTime or iTunes, I tried the windows installer cleanup; but QuickTime, or iTunes was not in the list of things to get rid of (though I did find a different program that was useless and giving me trouble uninstalling ) 

I've also tried getting rid of the iTunes and QuickTime files out of the Regestry Editor, I got some out, but the files

QuickTime.QuickTime.4
QuickTimeCheckObject.QuickTimeCheck
QuickTimeCheckObject.QuickTimeCheck.1
QuickTimePlayerLib.QuickTimePlayerApp
QuickTimePlayerLib.QuickTimePlayerApp.1

Cannot be opened, deleted; it gives me an error, and does not let me do anything to them, I had QuickTime and iTunes installed before, but deleted them after looking for different programs, but I like the iTunes; and now when I go to install it (iTunes or QuickTime, it gives me that message pictured above, and backs up the install.
I just hope this isn't a more serious problem then just an installing problem.


----------



## percypc (Jan 12, 2007)

I Have This Identical Problem! Any Luck I Will Contact You!

Percy


----------



## bo0sheke (Jul 10, 2005)

ah, I forgot about this post, lol 
I recently re-posted this in a different thread, and this link solved the problem:
http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/524625-solved-itunes-7-0-registry.html

Just be sure to change the permision on each thing.


----------

